# My son's strange obsession



## denvermom (Mar 14, 2006)

He wants to hold a damp cloth washcloth all the time lately. Especially right before bedtime or when he's cranky. I'm indulging it, because I don't see any real issue with it, but has anyone else experienced it before? Is it just a texture thing? It seems to have come out of the blue. He gets extremely upset if he doesn't have one. And, if the cloth dries up, he runs to me to wet it (he's kind of frantic).


----------



## steph66 (Jul 7, 2005)

Maybe he likes the dampness of it. its comforting? I know for myself that water is comforting to me and I can imagine that it would be nice to have a damp cloth, especially in this summer heat! dd also likes damp washcloths, although she hasn't wanted one in a long while. she loved it when she was teething, it was great to chew and suck on







He will probably outgrow it soon.


----------



## BensMamacita (Mar 13, 2007)

This is really cute.


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

DD went through a wet washrag phase. Anytime she found one anywhere, dry or wet, she'd immediately grab it and not want to give it up. If they were wet she'd stick them in her mouth and suck on them. If they weren't wet she'd still stick them in her mouth, then make a nasty face and take them back out. I've entirely given up on using washrags in the bath because I couldn't convince her not to suck on the soapy ones.

Anyhow, I wondered if maybe she was teething, but it went on a couple months. Now she's given up sucking on the wet ones. She still likes to hold them but won't throw a fit if I take them away. We keep the baby washrags in a low cabinet in the bathroom that she can get into, and she likes to get in there while I'm showering and take all the washrags and diapers out and make piles on the floor.


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

That's strange, b/c my DD has the same fixation. She is 13 months.


----------



## paula444four (Dec 29, 2006)

my now 14.5 month old also has a wet washcloth fettish! he loves to bite on them and thrash them about. its a big hit! unfortunately they arent always clean when he finds them







. i dont think its so strange. keep indulging!


----------



## rainy32 (Apr 27, 2004)

interesting -- my ds did this, too, around 15 - 18 months. I stopped using fabric softener in my wash, I just didn't want him sucking on fabric softened washcloths for some reason.

at the time, i didn't think much of it -- but, now I'm thinking this: my ds is a strong fire sign (sag) with both his sun and moon in sag. I wonder if the damp washcloth was a way of balancing his fire energy with water energy? because it always calmed him down (water in all forms always has) and he would throw a fit if he didn't have one, sometimes. also, his dad is a double water sign and I wonder if maybe he was missing his papa's energy?

sorry to get all new-agey woo-woo on ya! just thinking out loud.


----------



## emmasmommy (Feb 26, 2004)

My now 5yo dd went through similar phase between around 12-15 months. It started when I gave her a cold wet cloth to chew on while teething, and then she wanted one all the time, but eventually moved on to other things. My almost 2 yo dd will pull a wash cloth from the linen closet and ask us to wet it for her, but she uses it to wash her face and hands, and then walk around and clean all our furniture for us!!!







So I have no problem giving it to her!


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

My 2 yo ds takes the partially damp dish towels and carries them around the house and wipes his face with it, lays on it, etc. He doesn't seem as interested in them until they're somewhat wet from drying dishes. I don't get it but it doesn't bother me, other than running out of dish towels so often.


----------

